# Dented Exhaust Pipes



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

I was under my car when I did all my suspension work and I noticed that some of my exhaust pipes have some dents in them.

One looks like it was from the drive shaft hitting it (maybe when I dropped the trans bracket to install my shifter?) as the dent lines up perfectly with the joint on the drive shaft.

The other dent is up near the cat, and isn't that bad but still gives me pause as to why there is a dent. 

I'll post up pictures if I get up under the car to grab some in the next week.


----------



## Mddrummer911 (Jul 9, 2011)

Was under mine yesterday, noticed a dent in each pipe in the mid pipe just before the resonator flange. Looks like they were dine during the bending process from the factory, can't find any scrapes that I would have hit anything and they are in a weird spot to be the result of that. So some may be there from the factory.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

That's just how the factory exhaust is. They are all like that. Still flows well.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

87GN06GTO07IRL said:


> That's just how the factory exhaust is. They are all like that. Still flows well.


Yep.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I would take a guess that its the factory crimps for clearance. Even tho the places that was crimped have plenty of room if left untouched. If the car was bottomed out then I would think it would be more of a scrape with that dent.


----------

